# Need to rent bumper pull asap!!



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Rental yards (tools) sometimes have horse trailers.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Where ya from?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's in his post; Birmingham, AL.


----------

